# People think Im weird when I do actually talk.



## adam709 (Mar 30, 2016)

I hate that I am quiet, I really do. Today I walked into a room and a bunch of people were talking to me and I got so disoriented nervous acting weird and shaky and All i did was nervously laugh and avoid people as they tried talking to me. I hated myself at that moment.

I think part of the reason Im quiet is because Im always afraid of breaking out of my shell and having comments like "OMG you talk" or omg that person is talking? awkward...

Its like when you dont talk people leave you alone and dont make the effort to talk to you. When you do open up or maybe drink and talk more everyone gives you this weird " your such a creepy weird person" look and i just hate that feeling and makes me want to keep to myself more. I just odnt understand how people talk so much and why I talk so little. Like I understand so much about sociability but never put it into practice and always end up looking soooooo ODDD.

IM FRUSTRATED AHHHHHHHH I WANNA NOT BE ANXIOUS ANYMOREEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

Happens all the time to me. People would joke that I gave off serial killer vibes. 
Its just a thing you have to live with, and push through, i guess.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Some of it might be real and some of it might be in your head. You really have no way of knowing what others are thinking unless they just come right out and say it. I always have a really serious expression on my face (***** face) so there have been occasions when I was speaking and someone would out of no where say "You look like your dog died". I do not hear it that often but really the people who are saying it are people who I do not want to associate with anyway. I find it really rude to just blurt out something like that to somebody for no reason. 

But if you are speaking and people are just looking at you, even though the eye contact might feel weird they are most likely just listening to what you have to say. That happens to me alot too, since I am usually the quiet one when I do actually have something to say everyone suddenly shuts up and listens to me. lol. Like "omg shhhh! everyone, the quiet one has something to say" luckily no one has ever said THAT but it does feel like that sometimes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well you don't have to prove anything to those people. I bet you they aren't normies either. They're good at putting on a fake personality. People are who they truly are when they're at home. Don't tell me it's not true because it is.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm glad since it sounds like ur personality has a safe haven at home but sometimes i still feel like i'm being judged and i still feel pressure to perform something or be something and impress my family. So i feel empty and confused and frustrated a lot especially since i still think they would either be better off without me, that anyone else would be a better daughter or cousin or sister, and that i dont deserve their love or food or attention. But thats just my tragedy. ??


----------



## Genevievee (Jan 7, 2016)

adam709 said:


> I think part of the reason Im quiet is because Im always afraid of breaking out of my shell and having comments like "OMG you talk" or omg that person is talking? awkward...


Every time i do start talking in a group when i have been silent for most of the time i have been there , people start making comments like that . I know they are extroverted mongrels ,but some of them are really smart people ( very good educated people , engineering , medical degrees including psychiatry etc... ) i just can't believe they are so ignorant to be making comments like that .


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Genevievee said:


> Every time i do start talking in a group when i have been silent for most of the time i have been there , people start making comments like that . I know they are extroverted mongrels ,but some of them are really smart people ( very good educated people , engineering , medical degrees including psychiatry etc... ) i just can't believe they are so ignorant to be making comments like that .


Yeah like when then everyone else stops talking just to hear what u say, since u don't usually talk..........and then its like being on stage basically.

How many "average/normal" people feel this way too but handle it fine, or just hide it ??????????

And what do people actually judge me like ? I know I judge people badly in a few ways all the time. And I was the kid most everyone treated like crap growing up.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I just deal with the fact that people think it's amazing when I talk. The class always goes silent when I speak and I see it as a powerful thing.

Regarding remarks made along the lines of "oh my god you can actually talk!!!" I try not to give a ****.


----------

